# ~Princess Mallorn's Violin~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

There will come a day when the life of my camera fails and I run out of pictures of Mallorn--but it is not this day! 
Especially since she's been acting berserk for the past few days.
I have not!
Yes you have. She's been super clingy and constantly wants "out", and even though she's usually pretty good about knowing when to go back in to her cage, I've had to grab her twice in two days, which she hates-- 
Of course I hate it! It's uncomfortable, you ruffle my feathers, and your dirt gets all over them, too.
Then go in your cage like you usually do!! And I don't have "dirt".
Hmph.
Anyways, she loves music, and she adores it when I play my violin.
Now, about the violin: It's not mine. I own only one violin (well, two if you count the gross one I used like 8 years ago that sounds like a donkey's laugh) but I usually have 5 violins in the house at any given time. I have a friend who actually makes violins, and I work for him by promoting his violins and taking them home to play and show. Anyways, after playing so many different violins, many of them sound completely different. And I have my favorites. Well, the Princess has her favorites, too. So I've been playing a gorgeous red one, it's almost rust colored and the tone is just lovely. Anyways, Mallorn apparently just couldn't handle it as this is one of her favorites, too.

I should mention that with most violins, unless she really hates it, which is rare, she's learned to perch on my bow while I play. I know that sounds adorable, but I can't really play like that, as her claws catch on the strings and she inevitably gets curious and starts chewing on everything, which is terribly inconvenient as most of the time, the violin isn't even mine. Because of this, unless it's my violin, I keep her in the cage while I practice so I can get stuff done :laughing:

Well, on Sunday, since she's been acting so crazy, I let her out, and she flew around a bunch, sat on her cage and proclaimed her decrees for the day, the usual, but I couldn't get her to get back in her cage. Usually, she just steps up and I put her by the door and she flies in--rarely does she defy the ordinance of her true ruler--
--that's what you think...
Oh. 
Well, at any rate, she would not go in. Not. So I took out said rust colored violin and started to play, and of course she landed on my bow, sat on it, chewed at everything and no matter what I did, she would not do absolutely anything otherwise. 
Did I mention it isn't my violin?? 
Well, I couldn't resist, so I took a few pictures of her being...notorious 
























"Mallorn, please don't chew on the violin," she says. But why? I do what I want.









Don't worry--no violins were harmed, I made sure she couldn't chew on it too much. 
Too much! I hardly got to _look_ at it!
Pretty sure you did more than look, darling. Goodness.
Well, hopefully you enjoyed that amusing tale of Mallorn's petulant and irrational behavior--
I am neither petulant nor irrational!
We all are sometimes. Just try not to do it every day!
I'll consider it.
You better, you rapscallion.

Cheers and thanks for tuning in, guys! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What an interesting job, doing what you love! When I'm not in the mood for the rock n roll, my favorite classical is dark, moody strings, with deep cello notes... 

That Mallorn is such a funny little princess! I don't blame her. I'd want to ride on a violin bow too if I weighed 30 grams! I love her little inquisitive look on the 3rd pic


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh Mallorn you little rascal  That's just so adorable and cute


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, maybe Mallorn is trying to figure out where the pretty tunes come from and is wanting to play the violin her own way too! I love her inquisitive yet cute expression on that last pic.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You should enter that picture in this months contest HA HA . And look at the lovely colouring on her cere she is one pretty lady our Mallorn.:violin::violin:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't believe her highness doesn't know her proper place during violin session's is perched at the top of the bow...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Perhaps she's trying to tune it to budgie tone! :laughing:


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Such a cute little Princess


----------



## TheBlueCarbuncl (Jun 10, 2015)

That Lord of the Rings reference though XD 
and omg she's so freakin' adorable!! naughty too hahaha


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

She's such a gorgeous little diva, oh my 
Maybe she just wants to learn how to play!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Cute story and cute photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

I agree that you should enter this in the contest.  I think she is so cute and love that she was insisting that she check out those strings. Maybe she's telling you that it's not quite perfectly tuned yet. My husband had a fit when my bird landed on his base, and it's got some burly strings that I didn't think would be hurt too much.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

What a little rascal.  The two of you really have an outstanding relationship. She is a little beauty (even for a princess) and is so photogenic.
Thanks for that little vignette.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

I wish there were a 'love' button at the bottom of your post.'Like' Falls a bit short.


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Her Royalness always makes me smile with her antics! Lady Pippin is happy to read about her highnesses stories and is very surprised she can play the violin!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> You should enter that picture in this months contest HA HA . And look at the lovely colouring on her cere she is one pretty lady our Mallorn.:violin::violin:


Ah, that's right! I just might have to.  Thank you! And yes, I don't know why here cere is that color but is the darkest brown ever constantly  


Jonah said:


> I can't believe her highness doesn't know her proper place during violin session's is perched at the top of the bow...


Hahaha, obviously! :king: Thanks for stopping by, Randy 


Niamhf said:


> Perhaps she's trying to tune it to budgie tone! :laughing:


Probably!  Thanks for looking 


Brienne said:


> Such a cute little Princess


Thank you so much 



TheBlueCarbuncl said:


> That Lord of the Rings reference though XD
> and omg she's so freakin' adorable!! naughty too hahaha


Yessss I knew someone would get it! Thank you so much, she is the diva of the house 



Heavypenguins said:


> She's such a gorgeous little diva, oh my
> Maybe she just wants to learn how to play!


Thank you  I'll probably have to teach her now since she wants everything i have :laughing:



nuxi said:


> Cute story and cute photos! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Gaby, I'm glad you enjoyed them! Always a pleasure 



Bearnoname said:


> I agree that you should enter this in the contest.  I think she is so cute and love that she was insisting that she check out those strings. Maybe she's telling you that it's not quite perfectly tuned yet. My husband had a fit when my bird landed on his base, and it's got some burly strings that I didn't think would be hurt too much.


Thank you! I'll have to do that then. She is a charmer for sure, but things always have to be approved by her  Haha, she could probably fit in the f-hole of a bass, she's tiny! And she probably would have fun trying to land on _those_ strings 



jrook said:


> What a little rascal.  The two of you really have an outstanding relationship. She is a little beauty (even for a princess) and is so photogenic.
> Thanks for that little vignette.


She is for sure, thank you Judy  I'm so glad you liked it! 


Didoushkaya said:


> I wish there were a 'love' button at the bottom of your post.'Like' Falls a bit short.


Haha, thanks Dee! Thank you for stopping by 



RavensGryf said:


> What an interesting job, doing what you love! When I'm not in the mood for the rock n roll, my favorite classical is dark, moody strings, with deep cello notes...
> 
> That Mallorn is such a funny little princess! I don't blame her. I'd want to ride on a violin bow too if I weighed 30 grams! I love her little inquisitive look on the 3rd pic


I agree, it's nice because it's something I can do on the side, too without worrying about other jobs  I love dark strings, that's why I play cello also :laughing: I think I would probably enjoy violin bows too if I were her size! It's like a front row seat :laughing:



Niamhf said:


> Oh Mallorn you little rascal  That's just so adorable and cute


Thank you so much  She is very mischievous for sure 


aluz said:


> Haha, maybe Mallorn is trying to figure out where the pretty tunes come from and is wanting to play the violin her own way too! I love her inquisitive yet cute expression on that last pic.


Haha, thank you Ana, that probably is it! Thanks for looking, glad you enjoyed


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I think Mallorn wants to play too! You might need to get her a little violin


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

deriksen said:


> I think Mallorn wants to play too! You might need to get her a little violin


Haha, I might just have too!  Thank you for stopping by, Dorte ;D


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Princess Mallorn has many hidden talents we are only just beginning to learn about.

The pictures are great and I totally enjoyed your story.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> Princess Mallorn has many hidden talents we are only just beginning to learn about.
> 
> The pictures are great and I totally enjoyed your story.


Thanks Deb


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Not only is she adorable, she's talented too! Little Mallorn, you are too cute!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Michelle M. said:


> Not only is she adorable, she's talented too! Little Mallorn, you are too cute!


Thank you Michelle from me and the Princess! Thanks for stopping by, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

I love coming back to this thread


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Didoushkaya said:


> I love coming back to this thread


Hehe welcome back


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

:violin: hahaha I saw this emoticon and just had to use it in an appropriate thread! If not THIS thread on the budgie forum, then where?! :laughing:


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

This is too cute! (And I saw what you did here; Aragorn speech ayyyeee LOTR!) I love Princess Mally (she's one of my favourites on this forum, even though I shouldn't have favourites :nono: )


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> :violin: hahaha I saw this emoticon and just had to use it in an appropriate thread! If not THIS thread on the budgie forum, then where?! :laughing:


Oh, Julie   It is a very appropriate emoticon!



DanielTheLion said:


> This is too cute! (And I saw what you did here; Aragorn speech ayyyeee LOTR!) I love Princess Mally (she's one of my favourites on this forum, even though I shouldn't have favourites :nono: )


Eheh I knew you would get that reference  Well thank you Akaela! I think we all have our favorites, secretly


----------

